# Reversing a O-Scale Train on a straight track



## ssnautilus (Aug 11, 2009)

I desperately need help on reversing a O-scale train on a straight track. I know reversing can be done on a two-rail track using a electronic circuit and optical sensors but the problem with this is I cannot used lighted cars in this case. So I have opted for a 3-rail track to run a O-Scale train but am running out of ideas of how to reverse the train after it reaches the point at the end of the straight track and send it back to the starting point.

I have looked all over the internet without any success.

Any help or direction is greatly appreciated in advance.

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome, 
T Man, also a 3-rail lover  , will be here shortly with his magical home grown reverse circuit


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ok Sam, SS Nautilus,( Welcome to the forum) It makes no difference if it is two or three rail. 
The Motor needs to be DC. Power is always on so your coaches will always be lighted. If your lights are conventional.
LED's may not light and are dependent on polarity.
The timer just switches the polarity for the motor to reverse. It is the two diodes in isolated sections of track that stops the motor( before reversing occurs). The trick is to have the motor reach the diode and stop before the timer switches. 
See the technical forum you can't miss it. Better detail of what you have would help.

O scale gets complicated if you have a reverse unit or run AC. The easiest is to remove the reverse unit and place a bridge rectifier on the motor coil.

Read up and ask. I love questions. 
What engine,type of lighting, power supply are the most important variables.
A magnet reed switch could be used but I have yet to purchase any to try them out. I try to test out everthing before I place it on a thread. That way I am sure it works. Progress is sometimes slow but always rewarding.


----------



## Gornza (Aug 25, 2009)

T-man (Help!, I think my problem is different). I have a Lionel 1602 locomotive and I just started to get into O gauge. I was using a 1034 75 watt lionel transformer and this 1602 engine reversed fine (after initially going forwad a few inches then back a few inches, for about 2 minutes) like it was stuck in some trance. . Go forward a week when the cord on the 1034 snapped at the plug so I went out and bought a more modern CW-40 transformer from a friend (only 40 watts but I am not running any other accessories or trains, so that should not be a problem). Yet when I try to reverse with the new transformer, it goes back a few inches , then goes forward a few incheas, then back a few inches, then forward a few (like it's nuts!) Any idea?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Have you gotten over your fear of electicity. Just remember to have the throttle off when car changing. A little spark always makes a good reminder.

Are you sure of the 1062 number? I need to know if it a Scout or standard motor.

Reversing is done by blocking power to the track. If the engine goes wacky it means the electrical connection is poor. Clean the track with scotch brite pads and the engine wheels too. The wheels should shine but be careful of a rubber tire if it has one. That is why an engine needs to be run frequently to keep the wheels moving and somewhat clean. The e unit may have a bad connection or just dirty. You can find another engine for the price of a replacement e unit.Repair is not for a novice.

Your choice of a user name, reminds me of a 50's monster movie.:thumbsup:

Maybe just a little cleaning will do the trick. It doesn't have to reverse just keep it in forward.

FOr a second engine, a diesel may work, then you have a little variety.

Another option is have a local service dealer service it. He may tell you how to keep it running.

Cords on transformers can be changed. Cut one off from an old appliance. Solder into place. Insulate and use electical tape. Covers only have a few screws. Handles do pop off. Aways keep track of the metal screwdriver. Never lay it on the track.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Gornza (Aug 25, 2009)

It's a 1602 Scout. does that matter? Ok I will clean track. Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 1062 dates to 1963 and 64. An 8000 engine number will take you into the 80's They have DC motors with electronic e units run on AC. A few earlier models ran on DC . Look for a 2034 it has a cast boiler good motor, older of course 1954 or so. They go for 25 in used condition.MOre dependable than a scout. Same engine in my 1130 in the gallery, page 3, SImple How TO.

Adjust the plastic nob. You have no e unit but the nob position must be placed all the way to a side. It is not much fun to work on because you have two gears that turn and reverse the connections. 

Scout Motor thread picture et al


----------



## Gornza (Aug 25, 2009)

I looked at your 1062 link, but what plastic knob are you talking about, where?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The knob is the switch handle at the top of the motor. It operates the rotation of the gears for forward and reverse. Your center rollers may be dirty too. If the two gears are off by a tooth then maybe that is why you go back and forth. There is very little clearance for the contacts.
Forward








REVERSE


----------

